# Himalayans and Siamese - when do their points come in?



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Does anyone know when a Himalayan or Siamese's points come in all the way? Halifax's are still darkening up nicely - but his feet are still almost all but white - the feet are JUST showing a bit of cream. I thought that they would be darker by now.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Gabreille, I raised Siamese, Seal Points and Blue Points. By the time they went to their new homes, the points were obvious. They are visible, although not as dark as they'll get by two weeks, and at three months, you can judge whether you have any violet or chocolate points, rather than blue or sealpoint. 

Since your breeder probably kept Halifax until 12 weeks, his feet should have had points then. As time goes by, the mask begins to become full on a Siamese, and the back and legs get a bit darker. Cream is very light, so I doubt he'll have deeply colored points. I am not a Himalayan expert, however. Have you checked some sites for pictures of mature Cream points?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Here's a link that will show you the feet. This is a doll face. I saw some pictures that were much lighter and some that were darker.

http://catoftheday.com/archive/1999/September/03.htm


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

He did have points by then - but his feet are still very white right now. He seems to be getting darker and darker as time goes on though. I've looked at both his mother and father and their feet are very dark. His mother being the cream point - had very, very creamy feet. I was just wondering if his feet will continue to get darker and darker (or in this case - visible).


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I see that the picture in that link changes. Sorry about that. I think you probably have a very light cream point, but I think she will get a bit darker in time. Sam raises Persians, and might be able to tell you. Send her a PM, and I'm sure she help you all she can.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Can you see any cream at all? Or are they really just white. Is it possible that he has mitts?


----------

